# Theft prevention! Whats your method?



## Stopthatsnake (Jun 26, 2011)

With all this talk about stolen snakes i thought id throw it out there...

How have you secured your snakes from theft? Do you have locks, an alarm, moat, sentry guns or perhaps you let your most dangerous beasties roam the house

Without giving it all away what do you use to prevent unwanted people getting at your beauties?


----------



## Khagan (Jun 26, 2011)

I release the dogs, or the bees. Or the dogs with bees in their mouth, and when they bark they shoot bees at you.


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Renenet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## waruikazi (Jun 26, 2011)

And


----------



## B-Bear (Jun 26, 2011)

An explosive disorder with little purple pills being the fine line between gbh and peace, no seriously!!!


----------



## Renenet (Jun 26, 2011)

Not sure which is more terrifying: the gun or Elmo.


----------



## Bryce (Jun 26, 2011)

8k worth of security system + 2 x p terriers.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 26, 2011)

i am known as the crazy chick who chased a burglar of my verandah with an axe handle when i was 3 months preg. i have found that reputation precedes me around here and if ill do that when preg, then god knows what i would do when im not pregnant! then again maybe it wasnt me that was as scary as my 150kg husband chasing the dude up the street in the car wearing nothing but his jocks.! the bulldogs also seem to put people off...



Bryce said:


> 8k worth of security system + 2 x p terriers.


 

p terriers?


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 26, 2011)

l have a un-listed or private phone number, which means no-one can look in the phone directory and see where l live or gain access to my private phone number.

And l don't pass on my details to just anyone, and when l selling any of my Reptiles or Reptile products, l make sure those who do come near my home, don't get to see what l keep here in my home because its private and belongs to me.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jun 26, 2011)

I decline to answer.
If some lowlife is gonna rob me of my herps (again), he'll need to do more research than browsing this thread.
I will put this out there for him though: Next time, I'll be ready for you, punk!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 26, 2011)

I am lucky, there is not much criminal activity around my neighbourhood....I guess I would just talk them into submission/scare them away with mine eccentric behavior LOL or make them a cuppa ROFLMFAO
Now if I was out in tha sticks, I would handle it vewwwyyyy differently ;-)


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 26, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> p terriers?


 
Maybe pitbull...

Any small terrier will put up a good racket, but the bull types will take a limb as well.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 26, 2011)

pythonmum said:


>


 
Looks like a friendly face to me =p.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 26, 2011)

oh der, yeah that would make sense  bit slow today...


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jun 26, 2011)

And on that note, I'll add that the best protection against theives is being selective in who know what you've got and where its kept.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 26, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> And


 
I certainly would not want to mess with a man who has a gun yet sleeps in Elmo blanket covers ..... Not to mention mighty Thor's dog!


----------



## dangles (Jun 26, 2011)

my security consists of an unlocked drive through garage, however the 2 staffies out the back which can get acces to the garage, will take a limb. Also they will not take any food unless they are given the command


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 26, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> I certainly would not want to mess with a man who has a gun yet sleeps in Elmo blanket covers ..... Not to mention mighty Thor's dog!


 
Hehehehe!


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 26, 2011)

Khagan said:


> Looks like a friendly face to me =p.


 She loves her mummy and is lovely when I introduce her to people. However, strangers get a rather different greeting. We still have skidmarks in the garage from a silly tradesman who didn't listen and approached the back gate...


----------



## Wally (Jun 26, 2011)

View attachment 206596


----------



## Kyro (Jun 26, 2011)

Besides security cameras, alarms & a very vicious dog it's very rare that someones not home at our place. I have 6 kids, 3 of them teenage boys, 1 teenage daughter & they have more mates over regularly then the local skate park. Our neighbours are awesome too & we always watch each others properties on the rare occasion one of us isn't home. One of our neighbours (& good mate)is also ex SAS & now offers his home as a retreat for stressed SAS members


----------



## Erebos (Jun 26, 2011)

I live in street full of federal cops. And they always seem to be home.


----------



## Jungletrans (Jun 26, 2011)

I work from home with a smash tow truck so I come and go at different times all day and night . Then there is Sid Vicious our Rottie x Kelpie . Not allowed guns [ the cops said I am the sort of person that will have people shooting at me and would only want guns to shoot back ] But I do collect military and hunting knives and swords [ have a license ] Also have a shovel and nearby vacant land for thieves .


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 27, 2011)

I actually had a moment 2 years back when i was going hunting one morning. I walked out of my house ammo'd up and carrying my shotty when i stumbled on two fellas going through my car. I'm quite proud of myself for what i did next.

I went back inside, put my gun away and then went outside to tell them where to go.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 27, 2011)

The house is fully alarmed and deadlocked. Then there is the lucky dip thrill the thief can have by working out whats under the newspaper or in the hides. There are far more vens than pythons :lol: Enjoy


----------



## Australis (Jun 27, 2011)

Method #1: Don't expose your method/s


----------



## killimike (Jun 27, 2011)

Australis said:


> Method #1: Don't expose your method/s



Step #2: Repeat



waruikazi said:


> Hehehehe!



... as in "hehehe, that tickles!" ?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't have anything special. Just a locked front door. I use to collect military knives so still have some on my desk next to my bed. But someone is always home, everyone in the house does shift work so there is always someone there. Plus there is always a car out the front. I doubt our golden retriever would do anything she sleeps inside but is going deaf so would probably sleep through it if someone did try to break in.


----------



## camcamcam (Jun 27, 2011)

Good guard dog, locked house, two story, brick rendered wall around front with huge gate. Planning to actually get cameras around the house soon.

GOOD LUCK THIEVES.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky (Jun 27, 2011)

I live in a ****ty old house and leave everything open all of the time. Mailbox full of junk mail and dont mow the lawns.

People assume that anyone who does that, does not have anything worth stealing


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Walk round the house naked all the time. No one wants to fight a naked guy


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jun 27, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> Walk round the house naked all the time. No one wants to fight a naked guy



Lol I like your thinking!


----------



## Defective (Jun 27, 2011)

my babies are in my room and im a light sleeper and wriggle around alot...plus my cat hates guys will hiss and complain something chronic. i want a rottie and a german shepard beautiful dogs ohh and all the enclosures have locks on them and i hide the keys!!! plus my weight makes me look kinda scary and being trained in martial arts i can sterailize a male in about 10 secs flat.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone who is too lazy to earn a living is properly too lazy to walk up my driveway (The troll needs to be in 4WD to back up it).
More worried about the rodents been stolen rather than the snakes, so far this year I've found 2 carpets, 1 lacie, 1 EWD and a cat in the rat cave. Only the cat was forcibly evicted


----------



## blakehose (Jun 27, 2011)

My house is surrounded by a moat full of Salties.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 27, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> Walk round the house naked all the time. No one wants to fight a naked guy



Done that, the neighbor called the cops.


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 27, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Done that, the neighbor called the cops.


 
Done that, the neighbor left a XXX rated letter attached to my flyscreen door.

Ewwwww!


----------



## dragonboy69 (Jun 27, 2011)

security cameras, security access, 2 Massive Neopolitan Mastiffs, 1 Massive English Mastiff, 5 teenage sons which the youngest is 16 and they all do MMA,


----------



## RickLeekong (Jun 27, 2011)

well i guess prevention is better than cure. i was thinking perhaps a wooden nest box that can be firmly secured to the bottom of the cage, ontop of the heat mat obviously, with strong bolts, the top ***** open and shut like a treasure chest, and can be paddlocked in several areas, making it very difficult for someone to get inside and steal your darling animal.. basically robberies happen during the day mainly, and pythons sleep all day, right, so it willl work well, ofcourse strong material would be needed like untreated wood. make one with obviously the animals eventual size in mind.

what you think.


----------



## jacks-pythons (Jun 27, 2011)

i just let mine stay in there cages, there all equipped with a 9mm in there hide rocks. sharks with laser beams attached to there heads that run the perimeter with water snorkel's so they dont need to swim and robotic arms. id like to see elmo with a rifle take on this house of destruction. i also have a bat at the front door and one next to the bed.


----------



## RickLeekong (Jun 27, 2011)

oh make sure your snake can get in and out of it too lol


----------



## unicorns_dreams (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a light sleeping step son in the same room as our reptiles, if anyone does get in, they won't get out in a hurry.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 27, 2011)

Ill tempered mutated seas bass. Works a treat.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 27, 2011)

jacks-pythons said:


> ii also have a bat at the front door and one next to the bed.



i have a Wakizashi next to my bed a Katana in my computer room and a Tanto some where else


----------



## MathewB (Jun 27, 2011)

Got my shipment of Velociraptors yesterday, I'm training them up to maul on command. Im thinking of breeding them if anyone is interested?


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jun 27, 2011)

'Venomous Snake' signs.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 27, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I live in street full of federal cops. And they always seem to be home.




its always lunch, or smoko for the feds


----------



## nagini-baby (Jun 27, 2011)

View attachment 206948
we always have ateast one dog in the house and usually two . if i dog sitting for mum we have 3 BIG dogs. that all bark and growl and while you may get in i dont think youd get in far before getting found by a set of snarling jaws. they are great if we are home but the shepherd reads body language very well n anyone up to something.. get the full treatment.. hackles up teeth bared deep growl.. wouldnt like to push it if i didnt know him. that and we are installing a security system in the house we have just brought.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> Walk round the house naked all the time. No one wants to fight a naked guy



i did until having 2and 4 yo daughters, its a bit awkward now



MathewB said:


> Got my shipment of Velociraptors yesterday, I'm training them up to maul on command. Im thinking of breeding them if anyone is interested?


 ill take 2 for the shed, and ill also get sugar gliders



Akwendi said:


> Done that, the neighbor left a XXX rated letter attached to my flyscreen door.
> 
> Ewwwww!




so they were keen on seeing more of you, or should i say doing


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 27, 2011)

If i have to go out I sit my mother in law on the front step (with a bag of chips and a thermos of coffee if its over night). Has worked so far and even i am too scared to come home sometimes..


----------



## ParanoidPython (Jun 27, 2011)

Our puppy sleeps in our reptile room!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 28, 2011)

Ha Ha , worth posting the bigger image... soo funny Silverback ...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 28, 2011)

I like to keep it simple.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

He knows karate.


----------



## zuesowns (Jun 28, 2011)

I was shocked when I first found out about theft and why breeders need to go to so much security to protect their homes.

It's quiet hard to act normal while your at a breeders house now, knowing that they could be thinking the worst of you.


----------



## Choco (Jun 28, 2011)

My snakes have bodygurads. They only eat on command too.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2011)

ParanoidPython said:


> Our puppy sleeps in our reptile room!!
> View attachment 206955



Nice puppy... what is it?

I have a pack of attack chihuahuas at my house... nothing like a bunch of pissed off mexicans trained to take out your achilles heal!


----------



## Russ2 (Jun 29, 2011)

A Gaggle of Guard Geese.

Good luck


----------



## ParanoidPython (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, he's a neopolitan / bordeaux mastiff cross.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 1, 2011)

i recently got this little guy.
hes still in training but he is a soft, loveable, cute, cuddley but savage man eating beast


----------



## longqi (Jul 1, 2011)

I have 2 pure white cobras with red eyes
Look like ghosts in the moonlight as they cruise round the breeding facility


And a boat to dispose of the evidence


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 1, 2011)

using a boat cost money, i save money by throwing the bodies to the monitors


----------



## Erebos (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going to build a moat around my new shed I'm going to build next year with a electric bridge. Lol I'm really thinking about it because if I put a fence around it I can put some crocs in there and I can justify to my wife y I need crocs.


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 1, 2011)

I only need leave the door open to my rat freezer, keeps everyone away.............


----------



## braids (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha this should do the trick ;-)


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 5, 2011)

Ive got the best defense ever... Being to poor to affords anything worth stealing .As well as a 12gauge, x2 .22s, .243win, a sprung steel Viking style broad sword for my sword fighting, a kendo stick and the walnut stock off an old .222rem that a sadly passed away...I loved that gun :,(


----------



## wanave (Jul 6, 2011)

Drop Bears


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 7, 2011)

wanave said:


> Drop Bears


haha so simple yet effictive i like it will you be breeding this year,you have my interest


----------



## euphorion (Jul 9, 2011)

well, see i bought a rotti x retriever thinking she would grow up to be a good 30Kgs min of black killer guard dog instinct. unfortunately, as it turns out. she is 20kgs of love, tail wagging, lavish the kiddies with kisses and snuggle with everyone else-ness. my 7kg sheltie is more ferocious as far as being a guard dog goes. they go mental when anyone approaches the house ad dont stop until someone in the family (or close friend of theirs) tells them too. the 8kg sheltie has even bitten strangers on our property (that have given a bad vibe) in the past. we have had energex guys trying to check our meter refuse to enter our property (with only the two shelties on it mind you), im tempted to actually get a sign for the fence as a warning as i wouldnt be surprised if they actually did nip someone that they didn't know who came in when we weren't here. handy little buggers... 

then there is this one...

View attachment 208580


that's 50kgs of rotti x wolfhound. hehehehehehehe *evil giggle*


----------



## mattyg (Jul 9, 2011)

truely lolz at braids pic lol lol lol and lol somemore


----------



## timantula (Jul 9, 2011)

umm im not telling what ive got for security..... and i hope some poor person dosent find out too...


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 18, 2011)

I use a video camera system that I can log into with my iPhone and check on what's going on and even move my cameras with my iPhone from any where in the world  great system.


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 18, 2011)

There are heaps of security cameras (both real and fake), spy cameras, etc on Deal Extreme.. Thinking about getting some for myself.


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 18, 2011)

braids said:


> Haha this should do the trick ;-)


LoVe It


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine's a surprise.... (birthday party. Then when they're standing around confused I kick them in the nuts )


----------

